
Google Cloud – Price Cuts, Reserved Instances, Dataprep, Cloud Functions, More - vgt
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/03/Google-Cloud-Platform-your-Next-home-in-the-cloud.html
======
alexgaribay
> _Then there’s our improved Free Tier. First, we’ve extended the free trial
> from 60 days to 12 months, allowing you to use your $300 credit across all
> GCP services and APIs, at your own pace and on your own schedule._

That definitely convinced me to launch on Google. That's a crazy amount of
resources that a lean application can get started on.

~~~
biomcgary
I signed up in February and the 60 day trial was a concern. I'm quite happy
that they extended my trial to the full year without needing to ask.

------
chad-autry
Seems like tons of nice changes.

Free f1-micro instance! That is nice. I was paying for one to dev test a
webapp on. Not quite clear if it is per account or per project. Guessing per
project.

Google Cloud Shell: Not sure that was free before? Looks like an excellent
place to run ansible playbooks from. I could swear I had thought that before,
but rejected it due to costs.

I can see myself giving some of the other services a try, not sure what didn't
have free tiers before that do now other than the above.

~~~
brianwawok
Cloud shell was free. Works fine for Ansible. Only trick is you have to
reinstall it each launch.

~~~
chad-autry
Disclaimer: This is some totally untested work, but is the direction I intend
to go

I have a docker ansible image, which I could just DL to the local storage they
give: [https://github.com/chad-autry/wac-ansible](https://github.com/chad-
autry/wac-ansible)

------
williamstein
According to my records (which might be wrong?), they __raised __the price on
their highmem instances, from $0.096 /hour to $0.1184/hour for n1-highmem-2.
This sucks for me, because I use mostly use highmem instances.

~~~
williamstein
The price for g1-small also increased from $0.021/hour to $0.0257/hour. Here's
the diff for where I track this:
[https://github.com/sagemathinc/smc/commit/13edcd3772daf07d0d...](https://github.com/sagemathinc/smc/commit/13edcd3772daf07d0d504a226a23361737360f9b)

~~~
mnd2012
g1-small and n1-highmem-2 US prices were actually lowered by ~5%. You can see
the old prices here:
[http://wayback.archive.org/web/20170304211331/https://cloud....](http://wayback.archive.org/web/20170304211331/https://cloud.google.com/compute/pricing#predefined_machine_types)

In general, Compute Engine's US region got a 5% price drop, Europe got a 4.9%
drop and Asia (Japan) got an 8% drop.

Disclosure: I work on Google Cloud.

------
ChrisWreck
App Engine Flexible now out of beta. But still no signs of availability in
Europe?

